# How do I fix this



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Any advice helps


----------



## sharonp (Aug 14, 2021)

I found several thing it could be like what is the ph of your soil or poor watering practices. It could be a nitrogen or potassium deficiency. What nutrients are you using?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 14, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I found several thing it could be like what is the ph of your soil or poor watering practices. It could be a nitrogen or potassium deficiency. What nutrients are you using?


Hey 6.5 run off no nutes ph water over 2 weeks nutes yesterday minor flush as well on 2 plants ppm was at 300 now it’s at 600 before that 7200 I was getting crazy burn so I flushed


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## sharonp (Aug 15, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Hey 6.5 run off no nutes ph water over 2 weeks nutes yesterday minor flush as well on 2 plants ppm was at 300 now it’s at 600 before that 7200 I was getting crazy burn so I flushed


My plants always do well after some type of flushing. It is easy to do with the felt pots.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 16, 2021)

sharonp said:


> My plants always do well after some type of flushing. It is easy to do with the felt pots.


Thank you


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 276906


Already did this lol ty


----------

